# 69 GTO 461 stroker choke adjustment



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Have everything about dialed in and runs real nice. I have a 1970 q jet fitted with an electric choke. Cold the car runs a little lean but improves in about 3-5 min. What would you set the choke gap to a 1/8 inch and what do I bend for the final adjustment? The choke rod itself? 7040263 carb I have added an electric choke not divorced.









Pontiac 1970 400 7040263


Quadrajet service, parts, kits, restored originals




quadrajetpower.com





picture of the carb.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

sameold01 said:


> Have everything about dialed in and runs real nice. I have a 1970 q jet fitted with an electric choke. Cold the car runs a little lean but improves in about 3-5 min. What would you set the choke gap to a 1/8 inch and what do I bend for the final adjustment? The choke rod itself? 7040263 carb I have added an electric choke not divorced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch this video,it may help:



Pontiac Q-jet, electric choke adjusment - Google Search


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes I have done this no problem got the car to fire with a hit of the key and smooth as glass. But, being an add on choke it will not kick down for 20 min so I have to lean the choke out .


----------

